# Possible Sixers Trade



## sIxErSmAn20 (Jul 23, 2002)

Here is a possible sixers/Pistons trade

Sixers Trade: Derrick Coleman and Aaron Mckie

Pistons Trade: Ben Wallace and Clifford Robinson

The sixers get a solid small forward and Brn wallace could be a defensive power forward. LB would like two big guys when Mutombo retires (or dies, lol) Wallace can take over for Mutombo.

Detroit gets a good power forward and get swingman Aaron Mckie.

This trade was accepted on www.realgm.com Trade Checker


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Detroit would be getting screwed. No way I would do that trade.


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

That proposal is so retarded its not even worth the post. These are the kinda post that made nbadraft.net bad.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

Now why would Detroit do that?

They give up the NBA's defensive player of the year and a 14/5 guy for a problem child and a great reserve, but decent starter?

Think before you post.


----------



## sIxErSmAn20 (Jul 23, 2002)

lemme tell u somethin
ben wallace is just a fatshot blocker and rebounder, cliffordis a loser who shoots too many 3pters and misses then anyway.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> ben wallace is just a fatshot blocker and rebounder, cliffordis a loser who shoots too many 3pters and misses then anyway.


Then why do you want to trade for them?


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

> ben wallace is just a fatshot blocker and rebounder, cliffordis a loser who shoots too many 3pters and misses then anyway.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



OK yet, Wallace is still awesome, and Detroit still won with both of them.

:laugh:


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

Here is another bad trade idea, lets trade Glenn Robinson for Toni Kukoc. Oh, wait, that DID happen!


----------

